# New Hunter



## SDBowman (Sep 28, 2004)

I know I am probably going to start a war with this question! but here it is anyway. What is the best gun coyote/fox/bobcat. In my area all I here about is 223 or 22-250, they both have good ballistics but what else is there. :sniper:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Youll likely get as many different suggestions as different people answer the question.

Personally I am a huge fan of the .223 Remington, and I think a 50gr. Polymer Tipped Bullet should do the job under most circumstances at reasonable range.

IMHO the .223 & .22-250 shoot the same bullets, just to different velocities. Granted the .22-250 will produce roughly 400 FPS more velocity than a .223 (when both are loaded with the same weight bullets). If both are sighted in so the midrange trajectory is 1.5", and the Maximum Point Blank Range is calculated at the distance at which the bullets falls to 1.5" below line of sight, the advantage the .22-250 has over the .223 is roughly 50 to 60 yards. However when both are loaded with the same bullet, the retained velocity for the .22-250 is roughly 100 yards more than the .223 (ie the .22-250 will have the same impact velocity 100 yards farther than the .223 when loaded with the same bullets).

Other cartridges to consider start at the .17 Remington, .221 Remington Fireball, .222 Remington on up to the .243 Winchester & or .25-06 Remington.

Personally I prefer both the .223 Remington and .243 Winchester, but then that is just personal preference, and like I said at the onset, you'll likely get as many different suggestions as you get replies.

Good luck with your choice, whatever it is.

Larry


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

if u want a long range gun go with the .19 caliber calhoon drops 10 inches at 300 yards and shoots 1/8" at 100 yards


----------

